# Building a fire pit on wood deck ?'s



## Jeff213 (May 14, 2011)

I'm starting to plan out my deck and want to put a masonry fire pit on it. I would like to build it on top of the deck. Is there a way to insulate it from the wood, or would there be enough stone that it wouldn't matter?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Smarter to build it through a big hole in the deck... with an air gap between the stone and the wood. But it really boils down to your local codes. Ask the Building Official.


----------



## Jeff213 (May 14, 2011)

OK. I was just wondering because the deck is about 6' off the ground. I didn't know if there was enough heat that would be transferred through for it to be a problem.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

They do make metal pan type liners that can be hung from a hole in a deck like that..... or just elevated above the wood with plenty of ventilation below.


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

You can use something like this.

http://www.dancingfire.com/chimineas-deck


Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jeff213 said:


> I'm starting to plan out my deck and want to put a masonry fire pit on it. I would like to build it on top of the deck. Is there a way to insulate it from the wood, or would there be enough stone that it wouldn't matter?


Is it just me or is putting a fire pit on a wood deck, next to a house seem like a marginal idea?
Have you asked your insurance carrier about coverage on this?
Ron


----------



## oatlord (Dec 20, 2009)

I found these as well:

http://www.ufpi.com/product/latitudes/accessories/deckstones.htm


----------



## brick_layer (May 15, 2011)

cut through the deck, you dont have to pour a complete slab under it, just a perimiter footing and leave the middle soil and put about 6 inchs of gravel in it for drainage so the rain dosnt fill it up with water. make sure you bring the sides up about 8 inches from the deck or higher. this really isnt a good idea to put in a deck that is attached to the house though. without a spark screen its a recipe for disaster. 
good luck


----------

